# Bob Sykes - North or South?



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

I never fished on North side, but South side always seems crowded. For local fishermen, which side is better for Sheephead or Red fishing? Does it have parking spaces like South side? An information's be appreciated.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Gulf Breeze side generally produces more reds. Not sure on Sheepshead.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

doesn't matter. There is bottom contour and structure on both sides that holds fish.


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> Gulf Breeze side generally produces more reds. Not sure on Sheepshead.


Do you have a favorite spot on the bridge for Reds?


----------

